# Driver for USB Ethernet Adaptor (USB\VID_0FE6&PID_9700&REV_0101)



## AnotherGuy (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post anywhere so sorry in advance for breaking any posting etiquette.

I bought a USB Ethernet Adaptor recently off Amazon, plugged it in and cannot find any drivers for it anywhere. Never even thought this could be a problem so I'm learning already. From looking around I think this information could be helpful:

Device Hardware Ids:
USB\VID_0FE6&PID_9700&REV_0101
USB\VID_0FE6&PID_9700

My system: Windows 7, 64 bit.

I've found other threads but nothing that I can make work, potentially because I'm running 64bit. For example I've tried the drivers suggested in posts #9 and #10 on this thread: http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=261050

To be honest I have no idea how drivers work - for example perhaps I am impossibly stuck?!...

Thanks


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

This may work for you :http://www.driveridentifier.com/sca...C30097EAA65&hardware_id=USB\VID_0FE6&PID_9700

If you can't find it, go to your Amazon account > click on the item and contact the seller.


----------

